# Lenovo Z500 in the market



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2013)

Finally Lenovo z500 has hit the market
Take a quick view
Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-341235) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) (Dark Chocolate) - Buy Laptops Online @ Lowest Prices | Snapdeal
Just saw it at the shop quiet a slim machine from lenovo and that too at this point easily available for about 46k locally. What do you think guys


----------



## RON28 (Feb 25, 2013)

if iam not wrong, Lenovo Z500 has 1600x900 resolution for both 14 and 15.6inch laptops.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2013)

RON28 said:


> if iam not wrong, Lenovo Z500 has 1600x900 resolution for both 14 and 15.6inch laptops.



This is the only problem for this laptop it has got only 1366 *768 but has also got a 645m graphic card.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 26, 2013)

Finally I got something under my Budget.
Good alternative to GT 650m. If it stays under 45k , I will buy it. 

Guys any review on this ????


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Finally I got something under my Budget.
> Good alternative to GT 650m. If it stays under 45k , I will buy it.
> 
> Guys any review on this ????



No not yet but a good this about this machine is that it is rumoured to be having a backlit keyboard.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 26, 2013)

$hadow said:


> No not yet but a good this about this machine is that it is rumoured to be having a backlit keyboard.



where did you find this for 46k locally ??? any better proccy/display variants ??


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> where did you find this for 46k locally ??? any better proccy/display variants ??



I asked my local dealer so he firstly quoted a price of 48k with some freebies but after a few negotiations he quoted me a price of 46k with sleeve mouse and choice of either keyboard or speakers.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 26, 2013)

$hadow said:


> I asked my local dealer so he firstly quoted a price of 48k with some freebies but after a few negotiations he quoted me a price of 46k with sleeve mouse and choice of either keyboard or speakers.



Great. I guess I can get one in Delhi within 45k , only the laptop. No freebies. 
Will buy it in March mid,  so I hope til then we will have some reviews and price might get a little lower too. My budget is fix 45k .


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Great. I guess I can get one in Delhi within 45k , only the laptop. No freebies.
> Will buy it in March mid,  so I hope til then we will have some reviews and price might get a little lower too. My budget is fix 45k .



Well it is a good buy but still how much is the difference between 650m & 645m in gaming I am not sure.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 27, 2013)

My friend owns this laptop. it doesn't have backlit keyboard & resolution is 1366*768. 645 & 650 doesn't have huge difference but since resolution is lower, games would run fine...


----------



## $hadow (Feb 27, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> My friend owns this laptop. it doesn't have backlit keyboard & resolution is 1366*768. 645 & 650 doesn't have huge difference but since resolution is lower, games would run fine...



But snapdeal claim it is. If it is not anyone can sue snapdeal for misrepresentation


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 27, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Well it is a good buy but still how much is the difference between 650m & 645m in gaming I am not sure.


Afaik , 645M is a slightly overclocked version of 640m. Difference between 650m and 645m is considerable , but still its much better than 7670m and gt 630m available in most notebooks under 50k.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 27, 2013)

IMO @ 1366x768, GT645 should perform really well


----------



## $hadow (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah it does sound a bit better specs as we hear from normal 50k range laptop. Looks like dell and hp has got something to think about.


----------



## nikufellow (Feb 28, 2013)

My gawd if this is gonna be available at local dealers for around 46k other lappies are doomed.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 28, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> My gawd if this is gonna be available at local dealers for around 46k other lappies are doomed.



Yeah and it looks killer and the finish on it is just like wow.


----------



## Binary_Hero (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the thread. Really helped and will buy it surely in March


----------



## $hadow (Mar 1, 2013)

Binary_Hero said:


> Thanks for the thread. Really helped and will buy it surely in March


Your welcome


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 1, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Yeah and it looks killer and the finish on it is just like wow.



Yeah, these specs are just awesome. And cheapest too


----------



## nikufellow (Mar 1, 2013)

After seeing this and since the possibility of more similar and cheaper offerings from competitors in near future can't be dismissed I've scrapped my plans for buying a 7670m lappy


----------



## $hadow (Mar 1, 2013)

Now the definition of budget has to change and this has already started by Lenovo. This could be the start of a new revolution


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 1, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> After seeing this and since the possibility of more similar and cheaper offerings from competitors in near future can't be dismissed I've scrapped my plans for buying a 7670m lappy


Nice desicion.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 1, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> After seeing this and since the possibility of more similar and cheaper offerings from competitors in near future can't be dismissed I've scrapped my plans for buying a 7670m lappy



Same here.


----------



## Binary_Hero (Mar 1, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> where did you find this for 46k locally ??? any better proccy/display variants ??


Local dealer said that there are two variants of the i5 version- one with 4GB RAM and other with 8GB RAM.
Prices are approx 45k and 47k respectively.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 1, 2013)

Binary_Hero said:


> Local dealer said that there are two variants of the i5 version- one with 4GB RAM and other with 8GB RAM.
> Prices are approx 45k and 47k respectively.



That was in Amravati , right ??


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 2, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Same here.



Well then I'm the unluckiest guy. I should have waited 3 months.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 2, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Well then I'm the unluckiest guy. I should have waited 3 months.


2049tx ?? or 2313 ?


----------



## Binary_Hero (Mar 3, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> That was in Amravati , right ??


yes, where do you live btw?


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 3, 2013)

Binary_Hero said:


> yes, where do you live btw?


Moon . 

[ New Delhi.]


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 5, 2013)

I am most p'bably* going to buy this today or day after tommorow. Will post a review in case if I bought this machine.

*: in case if its available under 46k.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 6, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> 2049tx ?? or 2313 ?



g6-2005ax. I had the extra money though


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 6, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> g6-2005ax. I had the extra money though


oh...but nothing to regret there. Its still a good laptop in its segment. And as such this is a common scenario with electronics. They get outdated.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 7, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> oh...but nothing to regret there. Its still a good laptop in its segment. And as such this is a common scenario with electronics. They get outdated.



Yeah but this is too fast man. Check this

Samsung NP370R5E-S06IN Notebook ( Intel Core i3-3120M/4 GB /750 GB HDD/ Win8/ 2 GB Graphics-AMD-8750M /15.6 Inch) - Buy Laptops Online @ Lowest Prices | Snapdeal


----------



## oroboros (Mar 8, 2013)

$hadow said:


> I asked my local dealer so he firstly quoted a price of 48k with some freebies but after a few negotiations he quoted me a price of 46k with sleeve mouse and choice of either keyboard or speakers.



Where is this place???


----------



## $hadow (Mar 8, 2013)

oroboros said:


> Where is this place???



In Meerut


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 8, 2013)

The least I was able to get in Delhi , Nehru Place was 49k. And that too was hardly available at many shops. 
Multi-Brand retailer provided 49k whereas the Lenovo official shop was not having the stock and was quoting a price tag of 51k + tax.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 8, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> The least I was able to get in Delhi , Nehru Place was 49k. And that too was hardly available at many shops.
> Multi-Brand retailer provided 49k whereas the Lenovo official shop was not having the stock and was quoting a price tag of 51k + tax.



Never mind man you got better deal


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 9, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Never mind man you got better deal



You mean the Acer v3 ?

The only thing that makes me unhappy is the absence of fhd display. Its a must of big netbooks. Even the z500 deserves one.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 9, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> You mean the Acer v3 ?
> 
> The only thing that makes me unhappy is the absence of fhd display. Its a must of big netbooks. Even the z500 deserves one.


 
Ya man it is time now for the companies to move towards hd screen if not fhd screen. Even mobiles are now fhd so why noy our lappy.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 9, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Ya man it is time now for the companies to move towards hd screen if not fhd screen. Even mobiles are now fhd so why noy our lappy.



Companies give HD screens now. They must give HD+(1600x900) screens atleast now...


----------



## Gam3boy (Mar 15, 2013)

Any one own this laptop right now if yes can you please tell me is this good for gaming,the specs are amazing but what are temperature during gameplay
& how many hr i can play


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 15, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> You mean the Acer v3 ?
> 
> The only thing that makes me unhappy is the absence of fhd display. Its a must of big netbooks. Even the z500 deserves one.



It's better you don't have FHD. Games will give poor fps on FHD with 640gt. And they look crap when you play them at a resolution lower than screen resolution.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 15, 2013)

Gam3boy said:


> Any one own this laptop right now if yes can you please tell me is this good for gaming,the specs are amazing but what are temperature during gameplay
> & how many hr i can play



You can get this one it has best in class graphic card. And rest the back will be about 1 or 1.5hrs on constant gaming.


----------



## Gam3boy (Mar 15, 2013)

$hadow said:


> You can get this one it has best in class graphic card. And rest the back will be about 1 or 1.5hrs on constant gaming.



Do you have this laptop ??
I know graphic card is best in this price but can it handle games like crysis 3 without excess heating cause i have a lenovo laptop & the performance is awful.....


----------



## $hadow (Mar 15, 2013)

Gam3boy said:


> Do you have this laptop ??
> I know graphic card is best in this price but can it handle games like crysis 3 without excess heating cause i have a lenovo laptop & the performance is awful.....



I think it can on low graphic setting.
About problem has not heard about heating issues.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 15, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> It's better you don't have FHD. Games will give poor fps on FHD with 640gt. And they look crap when you play them at a resolution lower than screen resolution.



There's no way one can play games in FHD on mobile GPUs , unless its a high end Kepler series.



Gam3boy said:


> Do you have this laptop ??
> I know graphic card is best in this price but can it handle games like crysis 3 without excess heating cause i have a lenovo laptop & the performance is awful.....


Get a Core I7 based laptop , I would suggest the one I bought , if you are planning to play Crysis 3 , BF3 and other multi-player games.
Such games work well on a Quad-Core system. Although I5 is good enough , but these games can use more than 2 cores.
I get around ~40 at medium settings on 720p.
THe GPU doesn't hats up very much , however the CPU goes upto 90C within 15-20 mins of intense gaming. Have to use a cooler .


----------



## Gam3boy (Mar 15, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> There's no way one can play games in FHD on mobile GPUs , unless its a high end Kepler series.
> 
> Get a Core I7 based laptop , I would suggest the one I bought , if you are planning to play Crysis 3 , BF3 and other multi-player games.
> Such games work well on a Quad-Core system. Although I5 is good enough , but these games can use more than 2 cores.
> ...



Which laptop do you have ???
i am totally confused right now cause i will be investing 50 to 55k on a laptop & i am expecting to use it for min 3yrs


----------



## $hadow (Mar 16, 2013)

Gam3boy said:


> Which laptop do you have ???
> i am totally confused right now cause i will be investing 50 to 55k on a laptop & i am expecting to use it for min 3yrs



If you are spending that much why don't you go for samsung series 5 so4in laptop it has best in class gpu.


----------



## Gam3boy (Mar 16, 2013)

$hadow said:


> If you are spending that much why don't you go for samsung series 5 so4in laptop it has best in class gpu.



i was also thinking to buy that one but after going through the 550p thread i found out that it has heating & throttling issue.After that i found z500 but i guess no one here have that laptop...


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 16, 2013)

Gam3boy said:


> i was also thinking to buy that one but after going through the 550p thread i found out that it has heating & throttling issue.After that i found z500 but i guess no one here have that laptop...


That heating issue has been solved by Samsung .Its a thing of the past.


----------



## Gam3boy (Mar 16, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> That heating issue has been solved by Samsung .Its a thing of the past.



Which laptop you are using ???


----------



## $hadow (Mar 16, 2013)

Gam3boy said:


> i was also thinking to buy that one but after going through the 550p thread i found out that it has heating & throttling issue.After that i found z500 but i guess no one here have that laptop...



The thing you are talking about is just like any one saying that amd heats up a lot. Though it heats up earlier but now it is just a past.
Similarly is with sammy they have made their product a better value for money. Though a laptop will heat up after prolonged gaming sessions because these are high end multimedia and entertainment laptops not gaming laptops.


----------



## Gam3boy (Mar 16, 2013)

Samsung 550p so4 is exceeding my budget


----------



## $hadow (Mar 16, 2013)

Gam3boy said:


> Samsung 550p so4 is exceeding my budget



Dude fk prices are generally high when we talk about electric goods, check out your local market or nehru place if you are from Delhi.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 16, 2013)

Gam3boy said:


> Samsung 550p so4 is exceeding my budget



You'' not believe the negotiation possibilities in Nehru Place untill you go and negotiate there.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 16, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> You'' not believe the negotiation possibilities in Nehru Place untill you go and negotiate there.



But man there is still confusion for some who don't about the orignal product. Np is famous for its mis representation of the product.


----------



## Gam3boy (Mar 16, 2013)

i am living in Bhubaneswar there is no chance i can go to delhi.I just want to know in 50k which laptop will be reliable in which i will be able to games(crysis 3,ac3,bf3 etc) in low or med graphic without too much of heating...


----------



## $hadow (Mar 16, 2013)

Gam3boy said:


> i am living in Bhubaneswar there is no chance i can go to delhi.I just want to know in 50k which laptop will be reliable in which i will be able to games(crysis 3,ac3,bf3 etc) in low or med graphic without too much of heating...



Z500 is your option with gt645m graphic card


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 16, 2013)

Gam3boy said:


> i am living in Bhubaneswar there is no chance i can go to delhi.I just want to know in 50k which laptop will be reliable in which i will be able to games(crysis 3,ac3,bf3 etc) in low or med graphic without too much of heating...



You should be able to get Z500 for ~49k through Snapdeal.


----------



## Gam3boy (Mar 16, 2013)

i have asked a local dealer,price is 51400 but still i want to know any other laptop with almost same config in this price


----------



## $hadow (Mar 16, 2013)

Gam3boy said:


> i have asked a local dealer,price is 51400 but still i want to know any other laptop with almost same config in this price



Brother either you should wait for about 2 months or buy this one. Sammy is about to bring a lappy in the similar config or you increase your budget and get so4in.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 19, 2013)

MY friend went today to buy this laptop here in bangalore.The retailer told him that the z500 series has been stopped by lenevo and is discontinued since it has got some glitches.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 19, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> MY friend went today to buy this laptop here in bangalore.The retailer told him that the z500 series has been stopped by lenevo and is discontinued since it has got some glitches.



I have heard about that before. That might either be a made up excuse for not having the product , so that the customer can buy other one . 
Although Lenevo has launched this machine couple of months ago at ~53,000 rs , if its not in stock(happens to be at many places) , then maybe there's seriously some issue.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 19, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> MY friend went today to buy this laptop here in bangalore.The retailer told him that the z500 series has been stopped by lenevo and is discontinued since it has got some glitches.



Well there is nothing like that on lenovo forum. And it is available at snapdeal for 49k.


----------



## qazishahid7 (Apr 26, 2013)

$hadow said:


> No not yet but a good this about this machine is that it is rumoured to be having a backlit keyboard.



is it confirmed now about the backlit keyboard? i searched the model everywhere.. i asked a dealer on eBay about backlit keyboard and 645m Vram..he told me it comes with 59_370611 model of z500 and the price will be 56k '!! any help for backlit keyboard and the prica around your area?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 26, 2013)

qazishahid7 said:


> is it confirmed now about the backlit keyboard? i searched the model everywhere.. i asked a dealer on eBay about backlit keyboard and 645m Vram..he told me it comes with 59_370611 model of z500 and the price will be 56k '!! any help for backlit keyboard and the prica around your area?



As far as all the online sellers are concerned yes it do have a backlit keyboard but for 56k it us way costly better go for sammy so5in for 58k locally.


----------



## qazishahid7 (May 3, 2013)

$hadow said:


> As far as all the online sellers are concerned yes it do have a backlit keyboard but for 56k it us way costly better go for sammy so5in for 58k locally.



i would've bought a laptop above the 50k range but I'm not under that budget... This laptop was the perfect for me.. i5_1tb_backlit_nvidia_15.6inch 

all i wanted was here..anyways Samsung laptops don't have the face of a laptop above 55k .. that I wouldn't consider even if i had the budget

i think I'll go for Sony then


----------



## $hadow (May 3, 2013)

Your call man.


----------

